# Busco Ride April 9-10, 2011



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a few of us getting together April 9-10 for a ride and camping @ Busco Beach in Goldsboro NC. Anyone that would like to join us is welcome. It would be nice to meet some of the MIMB members and have some down home fun. Here is their website for more info http://www.buscobeach.com/


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

This ride is still on and according to the weather forcast, it is gonna be a beautiful weekend for rideing.


----------

